# Original Dungeon Keeper lebensgroße Figur zu verkaufen!!



## tommydieente (9. November 2009)

*Original Dungeon Keeper lebensgroße Figur zu verkaufen!!*

Hey Leute,

 ich trenne mich nun von meinem Original Dungeon Keeper !!

 Ich habe mir den damals für 1250 DM gekauft. 

 Er steht mir mitlerweile nur noch im Weg rumm. 

 ich biete ihn hier für 350 Euro Festpreis an. 

 Das Ding wiegt richtig was(60-80kg). Deswegen möchte ich ihn nicht versenden. 

 Der Kerl ist in einem guten Zustand. Ein Fingernagel ist an der Spitze abgebrochen. 

 Siehe Bilder

 Wer ihn haben will kann mich kontaktieren.

 0175-5677457

 Gruß Tom


----------



## tommydieente (13. November 2009)

*AW: Original Dungeon Keeper lebensgroße Figur zu verkaufen!!*

Hey, 
 will den keiner haben ? Ist der Horny zu teuer?

 Bitte Meinung abgeben

 Gruß Tom


----------



## SFMysterio (13. November 2009)

*AW: Original Dungeon Keeper lebensgroße Figur zu verkaufen!!*

Vielleicht versuchst du es mal bei eBay ?

 Mir wäre er ehrlich gesagt zu Sperrig, wenn er im Maßstab 1:50 wäre, dann ja.
 Das Liebe Geld spielt dann auch noch eine nicht unwichtige Rolle.

 Drücke dir die Daumen für die Bucht


----------



## tommydieente (21. November 2009)

*AW: Original Dungeon Keeper lebensgroße Figur zu verkaufen!!*

So, wir packen ihn bei ebay rein


----------



## tommydieente (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Original Dungeon Keeper lebensgroße Figur zu verkaufen!!*

*zerrt den Dreckskerl ans Tageslicht*


----------

